# Instalacja xorga problem

## meron11

o to jaki jest problem:

```
debian / # emerge xorg-x11

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 140) x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * libxkbfile-1.0.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libxkbfile-1.0.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libxkbfile-1.0.6/

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-1.5.26.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work/libxkbfile-1.0.6 ...

 * econf: updating libxkbfile-1.0.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libxkbfile-1.0.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=gentoo --host=gentoo --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for gentoo-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `gentoo': machine `gentoo' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub gentoo failed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work/libxkbfile-1.0.6/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3196:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4046:  Called x-modular_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4054:  Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work/libxkbfile-1.0.6'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3196:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4046:  Called x-modular_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4054:  Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6/work/libxkbfile-1.0.6'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

debian / # 

```

wszystko robione z chroota ,i nie wiem co zrobić nigdy w debianie nie miałem problemu z xorgiem...

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## soban_

Podaj troche wiecej informacji np:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## one_and_only

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## meron11

zrobiłem reinstall gentoo i ok [SOLVED]

----------

## soban_

 *meron11 wrote:*   

> zrobiłem reinstall gentoo i ok [SOLVED]

 

To ja bym dal [SOLVED] w temacie na Twoim miejscu, chociaz z drugiej strony ciekawe co bylo przyczyna tego bledu. Bo samo reinstalowanie gentoo to jest ostatecznosc na rozwiazanie danego problemu.

----------

## one_and_only

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> (...)ciekawe co bylo przyczyna tego bledu(...)

 

Prawdopodobnie błędnie ustawiony profil gcc:

```
checking build system type... Invalid configuration `gentoo': machine `gentoo' not recognized 
```

----------

## ryba84

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   (...)ciekawe co bylo przyczyna tego bledu(...) 
> 
> Prawdopodobnie błędnie ustawiony profil gcc:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Albo błąd w /etc/make.conf

----------

